# leg feels stiff and strange



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Kneerolls, lol

It sounds like you aren't able to get the weight down to your leg, so instead it's popping up.

Try riding with your stirrup leathers crossed over your horse's withers. Then see how your saddle and legs feel to you.

How old are you? You may have also outgrown your saddle.


----------



## dommycob (Dec 16, 2012)

I knew it didn't sound right lol 

I ride quite a lot without stirrups and I feel fine, I'm 13 but the saddle is an adult
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

